
Wordpress Exploit - _pdp_
https://rest.secapps.com/f/EMJN
======
collyw
What is this supposed to do?

~~~
_pdp_
It is a pre-configured fiddle which exploits a vulnerability in Wordpress. The
readme contains some instructions how it works but it is plug and play.

